# corsair cx500 v2 smell



## karan.bhambri (Mar 7, 2012)

hey guys..
i bought corsair cx500v2 psu..and sapphire 6670 1 gb ddr5...
i installed the both in my cab..
after start up the psu is giving out slight burning or synthetic smell..
pls help...is it ok for it to give out smell??


----------



## koolent (Mar 7, 2012)

If its the first use of the PSU, and the PC is working fine, the smell is nothing but a smell which comes when electricity passes through the components.. But if you PC is not working well, than please Reply it below this post..


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 7, 2012)

koolent said:


> If its the first use of the PSU, and the PC is working fine, the smell is nothing but a smell which comes when electricity passes through the components.. But if you PC is not working well, than please Reply it below this post..



+1 .. Don't worry it's fine.


----------



## karan.bhambri (Mar 7, 2012)

i am using it nw..and the smell is reducing a bit..besides my pc is working normally..


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 8, 2012)

karan.bhambri said:


> i am using it nw..and the smell is reducing a bit..besides my pc is working normally..



Sounds good ..


----------

